# Plastic sprinkler pipe installation



## cda (Nov 19, 2010)

Good catch by another agency

http://xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/31276824/1369826569/name/NFPA%2013R%20Inspection%2Epdf


----------



## cda (Nov 19, 2010)

So do you require them not to install the heads till an inspection of the pipe is done, then screw the heads on?????


----------



## Marshal Chris (Nov 19, 2010)

This is an interesting find.  I wonder how many more are out there like that?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 19, 2010)

_Sprinkler heads shall be installed only after all the CPVC_

_pipe and fittings, including the sprinkler head adapters, are_

_solvent welded and allowed to cure for a minimum of 30_

_minutes._

_• Sprinkler head fittings should be visually inspected to_

_ensure that the water way and threads are clear of any_

_excess cement._

_• Once the installation is complete and cured per Table I, II_

_or III (under Set and Cure Times), the system shall be_

_hydrostatically tested._

_• Sprinklers shall not be installed in the fittings prior to the_
​_fittings being cemented in place._


----------



## cda (Nov 19, 2010)

I know they are suppose to be taught to glue everything first

Then screw in the heads


----------

